
Android Developers Blog: Introducing Renderscript - atularora
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/02/introducing-renderscript.html
======
liuliu
I feel these days, we as developers are on a death race for high-performance
on every consumer device with all these extensions, new languages. And it does
impose a problem to library writers: how can I make my library reliable and
fast on as many platforms as possible? To me, it seems quite impossible.
Admittedly, the situation now may be better if we comparing with 20 years ago.
But 20 years ago, we don't have these complex libraries/frameworks to port
over.

Don't get me wrong, I love to learn new technologies and am excited about all
kinds of new new new things. But to maintain every "different" version of the
same algorithm is quite exhausting.

